# BUSAN | Doosan We've The Zenith Harbor City | 162m x 8 | 532ft x 8 | 49 fl x 8 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Doosan We've The Zenith Harbor City, Dong-gu, Busan, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2019-2022

49 Fl: x8












http://news.mtn.co.kr/newscenter/news_viewer.mtn?gidx=2019041909341456064












http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20190419_0000625810&cID=13001&pID=13000


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://cafe.naver.com/kmhking/508355


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://blog.naver.com/antaihee/221697347949


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

???? ?о?????? ???????? : ???̹? ī??







cafe.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

좋은집 중개잘하는 두산위브(T 051.467.0303) : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------

